# Slow speeds on Airtel GRPS even with EDGE



## gary4gar (Jul 17, 2007)

hi,
i am getting very slow speeds on airtel mobile office, tell possible reasons

Handset: Nokia 6020
Windows Vista
Place: Jaipur city(which has EdGE on all towers the CC told me)
Conection type: Cable CA-42

i get only 1-2kBps download speeds but airtel promises atleast 7-8kBps of speed 

check screenshot
*img127.imageshack.us/img127/2221/slowspeedtt2.jpg


----------



## blueshift (Jul 17, 2007)

Me too facing the same problem..don't know whether its really due to slow Airtel MO net connection or a trojan that I have on my PC..? But speed has become real slow these days.
I used to get 18-20KBps download speeds(using Download manager) and I even downloaded full DVDRip movies with that. But now I dont get speeds more than 5KBps.

I will check after I reinstall the OS.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 17, 2007)

U are not alone gary... since abt 4 months i m getting very low speeds... the avg speed these days is 1-2 kBps..


----------



## ThinkFree (Jul 17, 2007)

On GPRS it is 3-4 KiloBytes per second while downloading[delhi]


----------



## reddick (Jul 17, 2007)

GPRS speed is OK only @ early morning n @ late night .Otherwise it really SUXS


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 17, 2007)

i called thier customer service they said my cable is not original & said it can't be used to access ne     
Now thier giving lame excuses   

How to tell cable is original or not???
i use CA-42 cable


----------



## Pathik (Jul 17, 2007)

the cc ppl r fools.. Give damn foolish reasons.. Btw if u got it wit the fone then its original.. Also the data transfer speeds r much more thru the cable than the gprs speed.. So it really doesnt matter..

the cc ppl r fools.. Give damn foolish reasons.. Btw if u got it wit the fone then its original.. Also the data transfer speeds r much more thru the cable than the gprs speed.. So it really doesnt matter..

the cc ppl r fools.. Give damn foolish reasons.. Btw if u got it wit the fone then its original.. Also the data transfer speeds r much more thru the cable than the gprs speed.. So it really doesnt matter..


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 17, 2007)

^^^ hehe... pathik.. i can understand ur frustration... control yaar! 

btw, if speeds suck then its the problem of the service provider.... there are no bottlenecks at ur place.. so don't worry.. jus make sure ur pc is free of any malware...


----------



## speedyguy (Jul 17, 2007)

even then speeds really suck for gprs anywhr esp witout edge.....i get 3-4kbps n day n 5-6kbps at nite using reget download but browsing is almost impossible for me.....coz its too inconsistant wen used anywhr except reget download manager....

Enjoy~!


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jul 17, 2007)

dunno abt my tower has edge but i get 6kBps dl speed only with limewire with DAP and FDM it's only abt 4-5 and firefox gives abt 3-4 while rest incl. opera with only 1-2.5

those lucky enough to get a bb conn. plz get it wireless conn. in india is going nowhere for sometime to come


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 18, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> jus make sure ur pc is free of any malware...




i use Linux so no worries


----------



## deepakchan (Jul 18, 2007)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> i use Linux so no worries


 
How did you make linux detect CA-42 cable? and how do you dial up? Can you pass me detailed instructions? I have to go to windows to access the internet on my laptop..


----------



## Garbage (Jul 18, 2007)

deepakchan said:
			
		

> How did you make linux detect CA-42 cable? and how do you dial up? Can you pass me detailed instructions? I have to go to windows to access the internet on my laptop..



THIS & THIS may help you to configure Internet on Linux via Mobile (as I did)


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 19, 2007)

deepakchan said:
			
		

> How did you make linux detect CA-42 cable? and how do you dial up? Can you pass me detailed instructions? I have to go to windows to access the internet on my laptop..


Trust me Linux detected my mobile even Till date i am not able to use the same cable in Xp but it also works in VISTA


----------



## ashu_dps (Jul 21, 2007)

Currently m at my mom's place (She is nw posted in a remote town of Jharkhand, Deoghar) and got an Airtel connection here. Its no EDGE here and i get speeds maxing upto 7KB and generally its around 4.4KB though it occasionaly dips below 1KB too but its quite less now a days than it was for the first 15 days of my 2.5 months stay at home till now.
In mean time i also went Delhi for 4 days and in the way i stopped in Patna and connected there and to my surprise, speeds were in excess of 20KBps and i downloaded quite many a things in my 3 hrs stay there. Seems Patna has got EDGE but very few users so the data network was quite free from congestion and so this superb speed. Bt whn i reached delhi whr i used to get speeds upto 20KBps in night and till 10-15KB in daytime when dual APN trick used to work, i was surprised to that the speeds were worse than my home. Most of the times they were 1 to 2KBps and only sometimes occasional bursts took it upto 10-15 for a minute or two and even nights were no diffrent than day. In simple words, it was PATHETIC in delhi, maybe a temporary problem but this was it. Totally opposite of what it used to be


----------



## vijay patel (Jul 22, 2007)

i am using nokia 3220 using dku-5 cable . i got 6-9kb/s using DAP while i am using free GPRS .


----------



## Pathik (Jul 22, 2007)

I used to get slightly better speeds on ubuntu 7.04 thru my ca-42... but the sppeds on fedora 7 r worse than my xp speeds...
but in any case the biggest bug is airtel... it sux..


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 22, 2007)

@vijay

 what is free GPRS now ??? nothing in the world is free right ?? that too airtel giving away something for free ??


----------



## freshseasons (Jul 23, 2007)

GPRS in India sucks whatever connection you have...
  I dont think we are seeing broadband on Mobile for another 3 years atleast which is way to slow compared to the world standards.
  I am Look at the world.Where are we living...Stone age was better.! Atleast they didint had inferiority competition from their neighbors.


----------



## ashu_dps (Jul 23, 2007)

@freshseasons : Maybe u r right but people in Patna(Bihar) are real lucky ones, getting 20KBps+ speed in downloading and even surfing. Real lucky !


----------



## Pathik (Jul 23, 2007)

Yup.. there r very less users there.. lucky b*****s


----------



## prashanthnbhat (Jul 25, 2007)

Can I still access the net properly using airtel's free gprs? If so, how?
I've tried many tutorials on Google, orkut, and here. I can browse just a few sites like Google. If type thinkdigit.com/forum, it downloads a php file instead of coming to this site. 

And how can I use mobile office on n70me. however hard I tried, I cannot access the net properly


----------



## munchy (Jul 25, 2007)

well the speed is pathetic in the noon and mornin aftr 9am,
in the night frm 10pm-2am - it's ok - i get 10-12Kbps
after 2am till mrng 9am - 20-30KBps,
and forget that edge part man,
thy try n fool u whn the CC says thy hav edge,
i hav samsung x700- tweaked it's settings 2 get highr speeds and it wrkd,
connection - bluetooth,
city-bangalore.


----------



## almighty (Jul 25, 2007)

hummmm
am using 3230 with dku 2... and i get upto 14 kBps while d.w, average its abt 8-9, 1 week b4 my speed goes worst to 0.8 kBps 
but after making lodz of complain to cc they solve my speed prob
i wud say insteed of making complain to cc, mail them... 
send 2 mails at a time one to nodal officer and anther to 121@airtelindia.com

below am pasting the mail addresses of nodal officers
call them or mail them after making a simple coplain... tell him ur current problem with the complain no which u got from cc


> Delhi
> 9871140070
> nodalofficer.del@airtel.in
> D-181, Okhla Industrial Area, Phase - I, New Delhi - 110 020.
> ...


i think this ll definately help u... u know now they treat me like VIP after contacting nodal officer... 
just ask the cc ececutive name and note it with time and date
thats it
now it's our turn to f*** these cc exe...


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 25, 2007)

i don't care whom to complain & also i don't have that much free time so just deactivated thier poor service & it has saved me @449 per month.


----------



## paulgorde (Sep 24, 2007)

I get speeds of between 6 to 16 KBps ( Kilobytes not Kilobits )[ 48-128 Kbps ] in the Morning and 20 to 28 KBps [ 160 - 224 Kbps ] at night ... have already downloaded more than 3 GB this month ( 17 days ) I don't expect you to believe me , send me your email ID , I will send you screenshots & short video clip made using the software "Screen VidShot v2.1" .
========================
HARDWARE & SOFTWARE USED:
========================
Handset = Nokia 6233
Connection = CA-53 Cable
Software = Nokia PC Suite v6.84
Distance of Airtel Tower = 700 Metres
EDGE Service = Mobile Office ( 11.5/day ) Unlimited ! 
Connection = Airtel Postpaid ( Corporate Connection )
Location = Pune ( ShastriNagar )
PC = AMD 3200+ / Win XP SP2 / 256 MB Ram .


----------



## azzu (Sep 24, 2007)

i get a speed of 2-3 Kbytes 
btw "Gigacore" gets 15-20 KBPS


----------



## JohnephSi (Sep 26, 2007)

I get 10kbps sometime in browsing speed n mostly 3kbps without any edge tower bt my fon is an edge enabled fon.


----------



## Pathik (Sep 26, 2007)

Thats cos u hav external multichannel powers backing u na..


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 27, 2007)

who BUMped the old thread?
btw got dataone finnaly for 4 months wait & now check speeds in siggy


----------



## almighty (Sep 27, 2007)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> who BUMped the old thread?



Ofcourse,ye John Bhai ka kamaal hai


----------

